# Asus RT-N12 wireless problem



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Linksys Wireless-B 2.4ghz 802.11b router and an Arris CM550A cable modem provided by my IP, for use with the three computers in my house. I wanted to increase my wireless range for computer A (Windows Vista), so I bought an Asus RT-N12 to use as a universal repeater. It works as intended, but whenever I turn it on, computer B (Windows 7) suddenly can't get a connection (either through wireless or ethernet) but computer C (Windows XP, ethernet only) can.

I have tested this multiple times. As soon as I plug in the Asus RT-N12, (whether computer A is on or not) computer B can't connect whatsoever, and when I unplug the Asus, it can. Is the Asus universal repeater's signal interfering with the router somehow? Would a custom firmware for the Asus solve the issue?

How can I get a working internet connection with all three computers? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

How is computer B connected at the moment? If it is by wired there may be a DHCP server issue with the IP addressing. I doubt the wireless signal would have any affect on computer B if it is connected by wired.

How about a diagram of your network. Perhaps it would make things clearer and easier to understand?

You can use Online Diagram Software and Flowchart Software - Gliffy it's free.


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a diagram of my setup (Thanks for the link, by the way): http://www.gliffy.com/pubdoc/2803120/L.png Whenever the Asus is turned on, Laptop B's connection dies while Desktop A's still works. Laptop B can also use wireless, but that too fails whenever the Asus is turned on. I want to be able to use all three at once.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, thanks for clarify. Nice drawing.

Can you post the ipconfig /all of computer B when it is working and when you plug in the ASUS and it's not working.

Also ipconfig /all for computer C too.

To do this just open command prompt and type ipconfig /all when the computer B is working.
Right click and select Mark, highlight the result and hit Enter to copy.

Then do the same when it is not working.


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Computer B when not working--

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMPUTER B
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : machlink.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-43-17-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8141:9bcb:b69f:6e44%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 7:26:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 7:26:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 427353088
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-42-CB-08-70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.0.3
66.207.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f924:8b64:e442:f566%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 7:26:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 7:26:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 342907574
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-42-CB-08-70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.0.3
66.207.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.machlink.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

****************

Computer B when working--

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMPUTER B
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : machlink.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-43-17-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8141:9bcb:b69f:6e44%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 7:26:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 7:25:59 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 427353088
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-42-CB-08-70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.0.3
66.207.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f924:8b64:e442:f566%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 7:26:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 7:26:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 342907574
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-42-CB-08-70-5A-B6-E9-67-F7

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.0.3
66.207.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.machlink.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

****************

Computer C (Always works):

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMPUTER-C
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : machlink.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : machlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-13-9D-78
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.207.0.3
66.207.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 4:25:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 22, 2011 4:25:43 PM

****************

I changed the Host Names for privacy purposes. I looked over Computer B's results when working and not working, and I don't see any differences. Any ideas?

Edit: Both of the results for Computer B are when I used a direct ethernet connection, not wireless. Hope this helps.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I'm starting to suspect something that I have see before. Try this, disable the wireless connection on computer B and only leave it to connect through the wired, so that the wireless connection is completely turn off. Now turn on the ASUS and see if it has any affect on the wired connection.

You can disable the wireless connection in the control panel>network connection. Right click and select disable.


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Tried it, it didn't work. Even after disabling wireless on Computer B, the ASUS somehow prevents the wired connection to B from working at all. I tried several times including rebooting the computer and the router. No luck.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

What port do you have computer B connected to on the Linksys? Tried different port already?


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried all four ports with Computer B. None of them work.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

You have DHCP server turn off on the ASUS device correct? And that the ASUS router IP is not configured the same as Computer B?


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

It works! It was probably just an IP conflict. Thank you for all of your help, you went above and beyond my expectations.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

That's what I thought too but for some reason Windows should had notify you, I guess it only works if two computer have the same IP but not a computer and router. 

Glad you got it working, good work by the way :wink:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Forgot to add, I would recommend reviewing the DHCP server scope. The starting IP and ending IP should have room for static entry so you don't run into this issue in the future.

For example I have on my DHCP server set 192.168.2.20 to 192.168.2.254 for DHCP client. So I have 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.19 to use as static entry.

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## soulcleaver (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------

